# Eating Raw Eggs..



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok so I sat 3 eggs on my kitchen side last night. Cracked one open, tried nto to spill anything. Put it in my mouth and heaved it back up in the sink. :| it just wouldnt go down. I put the other two eggs back in the fridge.

Technique anyone? I'm thinking best technique miight be to man up LOL


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I do egg white in the morning... 6 of them mixed with fresh orange. Can't taste the egg at all


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

The doctor thinks i've got food poison of this lol, salmonella


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah the best technique is to COOK THEM.

Total waste of time eating them raw because you lose half the protein before its digested....

simples..


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

nuke them? and cook them how?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

ha love the whole down raw eggs rubbish. It's not hardcore or logical to do this.

Just cause Rocky does it doesn't mean you have to.

As said above there is extensive research to say you do not digest half the protein in the egg when it's raw and you run the risk of getting salmonela(which I have had).....not pretty and 10 days in hospital does no good for your bodybuilding progress......unless of course your scheduled for some time off lol

Nuke them and cook them


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to drink 4 aday back in my younger days when i was into boxing and watch far to much rocky.

There is nothing to it imo, just neck em lol, if your worried about food poison microwave them for like 10/20 seconds


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Boil them

Eat them in one, gone


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lightly cook them without breaking the yolk and allow the yolk to remain runny.

Takes 2 minutes and tastes and is much better.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

put t hem in a cup, cover in cling film...poached egg.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I think its mental more than anything - the taste is so weak I wouldn't have thought it would be that stopping you from getting it down just the thought of raw egg in your mouth?


----------

